# Found a pigeon in Seattle



## willa1975 (Jun 4, 2016)

My wife and I found a juvenile pigeon in Seattle this evening. It does not appear sick or injured, but we didn't think it would have survived on its own. It appears to have most of its flight feathers. We took it home and have it in a pet carrier with some water and bird seed. 

Any advice on where we can take it would be very much welcome.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

A picture would help. In the interim, keep him in a warm dry place and make sure he has access to water. You will need to make sure he is out of the heat given how hot it is supposed to be this weekend. Our state does not have many areas that will take pigeons in since they are seen as a nuisance bird, and they are not protected like many other birds, even crows. When I first rescued mine I checked with all the major wildlife places (not going to mention them on a public forum, don't want to get sued) and while they said they wold take them, it was only because of one nice worker who told me that if I did give my birds to them, they would be feed live to the birds of prey that they have and are caring for until they can be released. A picture of your little guy would really help. Could be just a small thing where he needs to rest, or have a little time to grow and could be released when he is a bit older. Pigeons grow really fast, from hatched to adulthood in about 4- 6 weeks! So we will know more and how to help you when we see him. Thank you for helping him, most people don't take the time or care enough to give pigeons a second glance. Sad, when they are known to be incredibly intelligent, some estimates saying they could have the intellect of a 3-5 year old child, they see in color, mate for life, recognize their care takers and can bond very strongly to humans. There is one military pigeon who earned honors for his work in WW1. They can also live for over 20 years in captivity, yet wild pigeons rarely live past 3-5 years.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the bird.

Most important, is the bird eating and drinking? If he is young he may not be weaned and need some help. Please do post a picture. *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with all Wigglesandpuddles said about the great qualities of pigeons and how you should not just take the bird just somewhere. A lot of rescue places just euthanize pigeons or use them as a food source because they are so docile. That is how we got our first, beloved feral Phoebe, to save her life. Thank you for helping the bird. Can you post a photo like Skyeking suggested so people can help with care? Also would google wildlife rescue near Seattle. Someone here may know of a good pigeon rescue near you.


----------



## willa1975 (Jun 4, 2016)

Here is a photo. We already found out that avocado is not good for them and removed it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Definitely a youngster. You did not answer my question as to whether it is eating and/or drinking or not? If it is eating then pigeon seed will do.

This is a youngster and may not be weaned, here is a link on what to feed, how to feed, and more: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## willa1975 (Jun 4, 2016)

No, not eating.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skyeking said:


> *
> 
> This is a youngster and may not be weaned, here is a link on what to feed, how to feed, and more: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *





willa1975 said:


> No, not eating.


*PLEASE check out the link and feed, warm the baby first, it may starve to death without YOUR help.*


----------



## willa1975 (Jun 4, 2016)

So, we were able to get it to take some pureed berries with a dropper.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pigeons are seed and grain eaters. That will not give the youngster what it needs: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is old enough to be fed defrosted peas. Type in "peas" in the search section and lots of posts will come up exactly how to do it. Feed him at least 30 peas 3 times daily. He will soon start pecking the peas from your fingers and then start eating them by himself. Then you can start adding small seeds and he will learn to eat them as well. He will not need water when eating peas, but you can gently dip the tip of his beak into a bowl of water (not over the nostrils otherwise he might aspirate) to get him to start drinking water.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

There is a formula that is made for baby pigeons - anyone remember the name of it? It might be a good thing to have on hand as a "plan b" option until we know he is completely eating on his own. 

He is older so I don't think he will have to have this kind of intensive care long. I hand raised my two since they were tiny - of course at the time I did not know about the formula and had to use a mortar and pestle to crush seeds, my hands still hurt, lol - I would not worry to much, get him eating and keep him warm, that is your main goal. Try working on the peas with him, and see how that goes. They are smart, so he should pick up on the idea pretty fast. If not you can try to supplement with formula if it is needed, but he is older, so that is just a back up, in my opinion. Also, to make your life easier, I use puppy potty pads as cage liners. I would put one on top of the blankets so you can just toss that instead of having to wash and replace blankets all the time.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I think you may be referring to Kaytee Exact Formula for baby birds.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

Please... I can't see the photo. Permission is denied. My baby black roller pigeon Picki was abducted and probably murdered here in PPM around that day. Please send photo to [email protected]. she was all black, I think my janitor /landlord killed her. Very tame, sweet, loyal fledge. I have police reports filed.please send photo. She cannot survive in the wild.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

This was mine


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

*Not my pigeon*

Sorry for the confusion. This was mine. She was murdered by an abusive man. He took offense to a bird dropping, I suppose. I suppose I'm an out of control woman with a "mouth". That's not my pigeon. I'd take her in but he might murder my pet, again. I rehomed my wing break survivor who I worked with at length for 6 months to a sanctuary a week ago. I lost her at around the same date. Thanks for caring about pigeons. They are remarkably wonderful pets. Here are my two pigeons: Pancake and Picki. The little black one was a purchase from Portage Bay Grange. I raised her from two weeks. She was my baby. I've been very emotional about the whole thing. Pancake was saved in November at Café Campagne. He had become cuddly like a dog and liked to be by my side. Now he's rehomed. Killing an innocent dove is as UGLY as a man can be made. I did file a police report on the offender and have had the police over to this stupid Stewart House Apartment three times for death threats at my birds. The security here prevents accusations of abuse and so do the landlords and staff. After I gave a thirty day notice, they are now trying to evict me. After KILLING my pet, brutally. Thanks for caring. Pigeons are VERY VERY VERY SWEET AND DELICATE. To destroy one is to be a murderous pervert.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

You can always blend up some boiled seeds in a blender with boiled, clean water adding fresh carrots, a bit of spinach, maybe a bit of apple, garlic, fresh frozen peas. I did that with mine when I ran out of birdie formula. It killed my blender. Kaytee exact is available at Petco and PetSmart. I'd help you but I could only give advice. Do not give her to Sarvey or any other place. They just sacrifice their lives to birds of prey. keep her as a pet or for at least six months until she's trained. Get her a mate at Portage Bay Grange. Take away a male that's been in a cage there or a laying female. Give the poor animal a break. Please love her. If all else fails, email me. Maybe I can figure out how to help you. I absolutely ADORE pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry for your loss. People who harm pigeons deserve legal consequences in my opinion. Hope karma is real.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The defrosted peas would be the easiest thing to feed for now, and it also gives him some moisture. He will be weaning soon anyway. 

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.

Keep lowering his beak into a crock of water, but not over the nostrils. He will learn. For now, you can dribble some water on the side of his beak and he should suck it in. Don't put water in his beak though, as you can easily aspirate him.
He shouldn't be getting seed until he does know how to drink water. The water softens it in his crop. Without it, the seed will just pack hard in his crop.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The easiest way to feed him is to feed defrosted petite green peas. Run them under hot water until they are defrosted and warm. Open the pigeon's beak and start by popping the peas at the back of the mouth and she should swallow them. It's going to be a little awkward for you and the pigeon until the pigeon figures out your are feeding her. Then she will gobble them from your hands.
You will need to feed about 50 peas each feeding. I know it sounds like a lot but 50 petite peas really aren't that much. You will need to do this every time her crop empties. The crop is located below the throat and right above the keel bone which is in the center of the pigeon. When the crop is full, it will feel lumpy. When empty, flat. No need to give water as the peas have enough moisture.
Baby pigeons at this age are fed a lumpy mixture of seed by the parents and this is an easy way to transition into seed. 
They average baby pigeon of this age will eat about 200 peas a day. The baby also needs calcium which you can probably find at a pet store. Just sprinkle a pinch on the peas, one time a day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's not your pigeon, Robin.


----------

